
Show HN: Spreadsheets that speak SQL - tejcirkulate
https://cirkulate.com
======
tejcirkulate
A project to help my developer friends save time from sending reports from our
databases to business oriented folks who will only consume data in
spreadsheets.

Any thoughts on how useful this might be for others?

